# Mini volt! What about battery life?



## StefPrins (14/4/16)

I really like the mini volt but I want to know which sub ohm tank you guys think would give me the most battery life out of it without compromising the flavour and will still give me a reasonable amount of vapor


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/16)

The Deviant is the matching tanks for the Mini Volt. Ceramic coils... not a bad vape but can get quite hot and you can't use your own drip tip!


----------



## shaunnadan (14/4/16)

subtank nano works very well. i get about 2 tanks worth before the battery is completely dead.

no rebuildable rba base but you can rewick and rebuild the occ coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (14/4/16)

I use a goblin mini in the volt and it looks nice and has an option for single and dual coils. 

As for battery life I find a .7 ohm coil lasts me 3ml I.e. a fully charged mini volt will go through 1 goblin mini tank and then the battery is flat.


----------



## moonunit (14/4/16)

Goblin mini works very nicely, but reckon any mini or nano tank would do the job.

Currently running my goblin mini with 26g SS 2.4mm I/D can't remember wraps but comes out 0.76ohms. Run it at 17W and Vape is great with excellent flavour. Lasts around 2 tanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StefPrins (14/4/16)

Awesome! 2 tanks on a device that size isn't bad I guess, especially for sub ohm


----------



## shaunnadan (14/4/16)

the silverplay nano with the bell cap also works rather well. not the widest airflow but great flavour


----------



## Neal (14/4/16)

Sub tank mini works well, 0.8 build 26g kanthal 2.5 id gives me approx. 2 tanks. Looks rather cool as well.


----------



## shaunnadan (14/4/16)

Neal said:


> Sub tank mini works well, 0.8 build 26g kanthal 2.5 id gives me approx. 2 tanks. Looks rather cool as well.



Is there any overhang? 

tank and drip tip bigger than the mod


----------



## Neal (14/4/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Is there any overhang?
> 
> tank and drip tip bigger than the mod


No overhang mate, mod and tank both 22mm diameter if I am not mistaken(?). Use Trinity bell cap when on mini volt, looks cool to me but all subjective, may not be to every ones taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/4/16)

Neal said:


> No overhang mate, mod and tank both 22mm diameter if I am not mistaken(?). Use Trinity bell cap when on mini volt, looks cool to me but all subjective, may not be to every ones taste.



il give it a try tonight! need to find where the mini volt landed up in the move

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (14/4/16)

Gv avo with .8ohm ss scoil build. 20w std on minivolt. Great flavor and easily lasts a day on battery life. On the flipside the avo is like c63s with foot down on juice. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (14/4/16)

Best build I've found so far was the Goblin Mini V2 with a 1.5ohm single coil. Sat happily on the mod and I got tremendous battery life from it. 

Used it as a daily and got through most of the day. 

With the 1.5ohm coil I had huge surface area so the flavour was spot on.


----------



## StefPrins (14/4/16)

Awesome thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

